# Sexual harrassment



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

i was harrassed today by someone who I know and who has been delivering shopping to my house for the past four years. 

i was very shocked, but thankfully was able to stop it before it could have got any worse. It was just a very uncomfortable couple of minutes but i am not traumatised or anything like that, I mean, this is Cairo, right? this **** happens all the time. Just really shocked becuase it came from someone that I have been dealing with for so long.

I would love to report him and hope that he gets sacked or something, but I fear that if I do so he will look for revenge, as he knows where I live. 

Has anyone experience anything like that and how have you dealt with it?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I would report it, what will happen the next time you get a delivery.. sorry but this guy will will have the idea that because you did not report it then you are ok with it and he may try it again.. in fact I would guarantee he will try it again. 

Speak to your landlady and explain to her what has happened.. make sure your gate is locked and the bowb knows what is going on..

Sorry to hear this has happened xx


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

You could speak to the guy's boss at the store. Or shop somewhere else.

Also another good tip, always have your boab escort delivery men to your door, that way you'll never get caught alone.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh, i'm not getting delivery anymore from this supermarket, not after this.


----------



## expatlady (Nov 25, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Oh, i'm not getting delivery anymore from this supermarket, not after this.


If you just stop getting delivery without notifying the managers about _why_, then the delivery man has learned one thing: he can do this and walk away scott free.

Which means he _will_ do it again.

Please _do_ call the managers at the supermarked, and tell them why they have lost your business. It might save another female customer from the same harassment.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks, expatlady... yes, actually my husband will let some time pass and then speak with the shop management, I just really dont want him to know that it was me who has reported him, as I am alone with the kids most of the time, so I am In a very vulnerable position. 
But knowing the mentality and how things work here I dont think the management will give a toss about losing my business or the fact that the delivey boy will try it again and again.


----------



## expatlady (Nov 25, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> <snip>I dont think the management will give a toss about losing my business or the fact that the delivey boy will try it again and again.


Well, obviously _all_ business in Egypt is going brilliantly these days (ask anyone with beard!), so who needs yours?


----------

